# Dynamic+ Camber Mounts for 8V Audi TT/TTS/TTRS - Now Available!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Dynamic+ Camber Mount Pair for 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/RS3, TT/TTS/TTRS & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R (MQB)! :thumbup:

​
034Motorsport's Dynamic+ Camber Mounts are engineered to significantly improve handling performance for MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/Golf R & 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/RS3, TT/TTS/TTRS models. Designed as a true drop-in upgrade, the Dynamic+ Camber Mount Pair provides an additional 1.4 degrees of negative camber at each of the front wheels to improve both turn in and cornering grip. Most importantly, Dynamic+ Camber Mounts provide a fixed camber increase without the cost, noise, and complexity of adjustable camber plates.








Dynamic+ Camber Mounts are the ideal solution for enthusiasts in search of enhanced handling performance, confidence-inspiring grip, and precise steering response. Equally well-suited for the street and track, Dynamic+ Camber Mounts deliver a perfect balance of performance, durability, and comfort.

*Benefits:*

Revamped Suspension Geometry for Performance Driving
Additional 1.4 Degrees of Negative Camber at Each Front Wheel (Compared to Factory Strut Mounts)
Significantly Enhanced Grip When Cornering
Improved Steering Feel & Handling Response
Reduced Strut Mount Deflection to Maintain Proper Strut Alignment Under Cornering Load
Significantly Reduced NVH (Noise, Vibration, Harshness) Increase Compared to Spherical Camber Plates
Billet Aluminum Construction with Replaceable Density Line Rubber Inner Pucks
*Features:*

Complete Drop-In Replacements for Factory Strut Mounts
CNC-Machined from 6061-T6 Aluminum with Clear Anodized Finish
Proprietary 75 Durometer Rubber Inner Pucks
Durable, Rebuildable Design
*Sold in Pairs* - New High-Grade Strut Mount Bolts Included
*Replaces:*

5Q0412331D

*Installation Instructions*

PDF

*Application Guide:*

2015 - Present Audi A3 / S3 / RS3 (8V)
2014 - Present Audi TT / TTS / TTRS (8S)
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf / GTI / R (MkVII)
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

*Also Available At:*

Achtuning
Awesome GTI
BMP Tuning
ECS Tuning
EuroSport Tuning
HMS Japan
URO Tuning
USP Motorsports
VAG Cafe
VAGPARTS Australia


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We're assembling more Camber-Increasing Strut Mount Kits this week, and they'll be ready to ship out soon!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We still have 5 pairs of Dynamic+ Camber Mounts for the 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS in stock and ready to ship! Place your order before they're gone, and make your next track day or autocross event the best one yet!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Any reviews to share? Here's the latest from GolfMk7! 



flipflp said:


> Now that I'm at a computer I can give a bit more detailed review.
> 
> I had my new suspension setup installed Saturday at Emmanule Design in Anaheim. Here are the parts they installed, as well as what I currently have installed:
> 
> ...


----------

